#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Kanchanaburi - Khuean Srinagarindra National Park

## dirtydog

*Khuean Srinagarindra National Park*

Kanchanaburi

*General Information*

The Park is located in the Sai Yok, Sri Sawat and Amphur Thong Pha Phum . Beautiful natural features abound including waterfalls, hot springs, caves and an island studded reservoir. The Park was designated in 1981, and has a total area of 1,532 km2. 

*Geography*

The limestone mountains of the Park are covered in evergreen and deciduous forests, the origin of Kwae Yai River

*Climate*

The area generally has high humidity in the air; more rain each year; and approximately temperature 28.8 degrees Celsius with the lowest temperature in December about 8 degrees Celsius. There are nicely cold all the year round.

*Flora and Fauna*

Abundant wildlife includes leopard cat, slow loris, civets, squirrels and bats. Birds found in the Park include parakeets, kingfishers, beeaters, orioles and barbets. The north side of the reservoir is an important fishing area for locals.

----------

